# Tell me a good lie!



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I need to hear a good sauger report! Lie if you gotta


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't keep my line in the water at Medahl dam. I can hardly get my boat up on plane, I have it so loaded down with saugeye.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Went this morning in my Speedos.Sun was blazing.Wasn't fishing for them small ones today so I threw on my 18" swimbait w/1/2 lb jig head.Started outside the current seam,nothing.Pitched to the inside and WHAM! Thinking it was a good sauger,I was almost heartbroken to find a stupid 87# flathead on the end.Threw it back and pitched out again.Another hook up! This time a sauger.Quite a nice one too.17lbs 13oz.Not bad.Ended up catching only 367 more on the 2hrs I stayed.All ranged from 13-17lbs.Not a great day,but not bad.Hoping the bite picks up a bit soon.Sick of picking up all the small ones.Oh and this wasn't a dam area.Was a small feeder creek in 8" of water next to a drop off to 9"of water.Can't say any more as there's not much room there for a bunch of people.And I like the spot,even though it's not producing great yet.Got a little nippy towards the end of the session.May wear full shorts next time.And put a tank top on,at least.That's all for now.I know you asked for a lie,but I didn't feel comfortable doing that and giving you false hope of a decent day.It will turn on soon.Hopefully anyways.I hate days w/the putrid numbers I'm getting.Good luck.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Cajun, sorry to hear about you're bad luck...LOL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Drove all the way to The River from Medina to try for sauger for the first time. Was able to hook up on 13 fish in two hours. Most were around 22 to 24 inches and came on a frog finished Jitterbug. Hula Popper, Zara Spook and Skitter Rap didn't produce a single bite.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Forget the sauger what you need to be after is them mud puppies! Nothing better than smoked mud puppies!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

That's good Cajun! I'm hooking up the boat. Might bring the water skis too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I've been slaying them the last two days using remote controlled swimbaits equipped with underwater camera's. That way I can fish from home on my laptop. Going again tomorrow and may just put some pants on this time.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh,sorry for the confusion.I wasn't in a boat.They get sketchy w/a boat around.I rigged a pulley system between two trees and hung about 30ft up from them.They're skittish.25ft,no good.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Was down there yesterday. Just squirted some pro-cure on my net then put the net in the river. picked out 6 nice eaters then went on home. Sad part was it took me 7 minutes longer then last time the day before.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Went this morning in my Speedos.Sun was blazing.Wasn't fishing for them small ones today so I threw on my 18" swimbait w/1/2 lb jig head.Started outside the current seam,nothing.Pitched to the inside and WHAM! Thinking it was a good sauger,I was almost heartbroken to find a stupid 87# flathead on the end.Threw it back and pitched out again.Another hook up! This time a sauger.Quite a nice one too.17lbs 13oz.Not bad.Ended up catching only 367 more on the 2hrs I stayed.All ranged from 13-17lbs.Not a great day,but not bad.Hoping the bite picks up a bit soon.Sick of picking up all the small ones.Oh and this wasn't a dam area.Was a small feeder creek in 8" of water next to a drop off to 9"of water.Can't say any more as there's not much room there for a bunch of people.And I like the spot,even though it's not producing great yet.Got a little nippy towards the end of the session.May wear full shorts next time.And put a tank top on,at least.That's all for now.I know you asked for a lie,but I didn't feel comfortable doing that and giving you false hope of a decent day.It will turn on soon.Hopefully anyways.I hate days w/the putrid numbers I'm getting.Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I KNOW THAT ALL TO WELL, i hate all that win i have dayy like tate to.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor....Period !!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

Hatchetman said:


> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor....Period !!


YOU SAID A MOUTH FULL THERE


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cajunsaugeye everyone knows you gotta use a stickbait for big sauger!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I was worried about lure size,but I was finesse fishing.Guess I'll up size next trip out.I just got done pouring some 32" swimbaits,but I'm afraid the hook on my 1/2lb jig head is a little small.May go w/the 1lb jig heads this time.Hope I can still feel the bite on my 4'8" ultralight.If bite stays weak like it's been I may tip that w/a 1/4 nightcrawler or wax worm.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

That first time I resd 1/2 lb lead head I may have spit my beer out lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

If the 1 pound head doesn't work I have some 2 pound heads I use for ice fishing you can borrow

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hatchetman said:


> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor....Period !!


Haha well played


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Teethyfish said:


> Sorry.....I cannot tell a lie.


You just did!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Got 14 9+inch bluegill today over 2" of ice on a strip pond. Had to use a 1" X6"-6' long board to keep my butt from falling through. I was 2" deep in water before I got off the ice. Never again. Believe it or not.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I never lose when I go to a casino. LOL


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

All lakes have open water now


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hula Poppers were hot yesterday. Got 6 sauger below NC dam. Trolling, 120' back at 15 mph. You must have been trolling too slow...


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

One of the best lies I have heard from the dnr in the past years is . The reason the walleye and perch are dead and washing up on the banks of Lake Erie is the rough water from the windy spring we had. They drown.
What the hell are they talking about fish drowning from rough water.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

I was down at the river a while back fishing. I saw a squirrel run out the root of a tree to the edge of the water. He picked up a Hickory Nut that was laying on the root there by the waters edge and stated cutting on it. All at once a bass that must have weighed 15 pounds comes out of the water mouth open and took the squirrel in one pass. Squirrel gone. I thought to myself I had never seen anything like that ever. Then there was a little ripple in the water by the root and that big ole bass pops up and laid another Hickory nut up on the root.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Hatchetman said:


> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor....Period !!


i just about peed myself


----------

